# Can I use Eggbeater and MTB shoes for road bike ???



## edle (Mar 25, 2013)

Can I use Eggbeater?MTB shoes for road bike ???
I think I can move easier in MTB shoes than road shoes.

What do u think ?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Absolutely you can. I use mine all fall/winter/spring on my road bike as grit plugs up my Speedplay cleats (my summer road bike pedals). I use Eggbeaters on my mountain bike too and do lots of road riding (paved and dirt) with them. There are no negatives.

Yes, mountain bike shoes and pedals give you great walkability - if you need that.

Consider getting the Eggbeater Candy pedals.


----------



## edle (Mar 25, 2013)

Mike T. said:


> Absolutely you can. I use mine all fall/winter/spring on my road bike as grit plugs up my Speedplay cleats (my summer road bike pedals). I use Eggbeaters on my mountain bike too and do lots of road riding (paved and dirt) with them. There are no negatives.
> 
> Yes, mountain bike shoes and pedals give you great walkability - if you need that.
> 
> Consider getting the Eggbeater Candy pedals.


Thanks...
What is the reason for getting the Candy pedals ?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

edle said:


> Thanks...
> What is the reason for getting the Candy pedals ?


Their platform gives you a bit more support and more of a pedal surface for pedaling without being clipped in (say, before getting clipped in while starting up going through an intersection).

I just have regular Eggbeaters and they're fine. If I had to buy them again for my winter to spring riding, I'd get the Candys but as I have three sets of normal 'beaters, this won't happen.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I ride regular eggies about 75% of the time. Great around the City and fine for long rides too. You can still push for a rev or two without being clipped in. Never been tempted to try Candys, don't see the benefit. Good stiff soles on the shoes are vital. My mtb shoes and boots are Garneau and they have been great and survived many years of abuse.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Candys start to matter if the shoes aren't stiff enough, and mtb shoes are sometimes built with more flexibility (depending on brand and intended use.) With good stiff shoes, eggys are fine.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Eggbeaters + Mountain shoes are fine, not to mention very convenient for when you're off the bike. That being said, I've always found that Road Shoes and Pedals make me stronger and more comfortable when the going gets long and arduous. It's not a style thing, it's a comfort/efficiency thing. With road shoes and pedals, it takes longer for your ankles and feet to begin to protest...and lemme tell you it's a very good thing to keep your ankles and feet happy for as long as possible.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->You don't want to break the Rules do you? 

Rule #34 // _ Mountain bike shoes and pedals have their place.

On a mountain bike._

Just kidding!!! 

I love my Candy2s and mountain shoes and my cross bike is my road bike. 
I picked my Diadora shoes partly because they look like road shoes, but I can still walk in them even though they are really stiff.

I've always been one to break the rules, oh well.





<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; mso-para-margin-top:0in; mso-para-margin-right:0in; mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt; mso-para-margin-left:0in; line-height:115%; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapedefaults v:ext="edit" spidmax="1026"/> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapelayout v:ext="edit"> <o:idmap v:ext="edit" data="1"/> </o:shapelayout></xml><![endif]-->


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The "rules"...oh brother, not that again.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Mapei said:


> Eggbeaters + Mountain shoes are fine, not to mention very convenient for when you're off the bike. That being said, I've always found that Road Shoes and Pedals make me stronger and more comfortable when the going gets long and arduous. It's not a style thing, it's a comfort/efficiency thing. With road shoes and pedals, it takes longer for your ankles and feet to begin to protest...and lemme tell you it's a very good thing to keep your ankles and feet happy for as long as possible.


That must be an individual thing and not a general happening as I can't tell whether I'm in MTB shoes and Eggs or road shoes and S/Play Zero - when just riding along. They both give equal support and comfort. I can certainly tell when clicking in & out but that's immaterial here. The OP needs to know that MTB shoes and Eggs, whatever model, will probably be just fine for him.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> The "rules"...oh brother, not that again.


I've not been on this forum long and wondered what these "Rules" were that people quoted. Just yesterday found a link and laughed my butt off. What snobs!

So I pasted them into Word. It amazes me that when I copy-n-paste them into a post that the link is still active, cool.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I tell you this -- If I couldn't feel any difference, I'd be using MTB footgear/pedals, too. But I do, so I don't.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

If you use mountain pedals and shoes, one of your testicles will shrivel up and fall off.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Mapei said:


> I tell you this -- If I couldn't feel any difference, I'd be using MTB footgear/pedals, too. But I do, so I don't.


What would you attribute that to? I can think of three possibilities:
1) Stiffness. Not an issue: Dominators are the same sole as Genius 5, for example.
2) Fore-aft position: Could be, but I've found my mtns more able to get further back, which is the direction I'd expect this sort of problems.
3) Weight. The mtn shoes are going to be heavier. Not completely convinced that matters all that much.

Not arguing, just curious in what you think it might be.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

danl1 said:


> 3) Weight. The mtn shoes are going to be heavier. Not completely convinced that matters all that much.
> 
> Not arguing, just curious in what you think it might be.


Don't agree on this either. I have a pair of Mavic summer MTB shoes that are as light as my DMT road shoes.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

danl1 said:


> What would you attribute that to? I can think of three possibilities:
> 1) Stiffness. Not an issue: Dominators are the same sole as Genius 5, for example.
> 2) Fore-aft position: Could be, but I've found my mtns more able to get further back, which is the direction I'd expect this sort of problems.
> 3) Weight. The mtn shoes are going to be heavier. Not completely convinced that matters all that much.
> ...


Here's what I can tell you.

My mountain shoes are ten year old Sidi's. They don't have a model name on them, so that's a mystery. I can say, however, that I just tried to flex the soles every which way, and I could not do it with the strength of my hands and arms.

My road shoes are S-Works. As it is with the Sidis', I cannot get them to flex. Both pedal systems, BTW, are able to place my feet into exactly the same spot

I can say, though, that with the Eggbeaters, and the Time Atac's and the Shimano I-Can't-Remembers that preceded the Atacs, there was never a time where I did not feel as if my shoe was perched atop a large ball bearing. With the MTB equipment, no matter how I adjusted the pedals and the cleats, whenever I'd pedal with any genuine force, my feet would never fail to rock either clockwise or counterclockwise around an axis at a ninety degree perpendicular to the pedal spindle (I hope I'm explaining this properly). I would also never fail to feel that "ball bearing" digging into the bottom of my foot. I'd never fail not to feel a click when I'd be pulling up on my feet in order to get more power into the bicycle.

None of this has ever happened to me with a road shoe/pedal set-up.

To be sure, a mountain set-up might well currently exist that will give me the best of both worlds -- the security and lack of extraneous motion of a road set-up, and the ability to stroll through the Neiman-Marcus if my wallet feels a bit heavy, that day. The thing is, I'd rather spend the money at the Neiman-Marcus than buy a succession of MTB pedal-shoe combos until I find the one that does the job. 

As for weight, it's not a crucial issue for me. In my book, comfort always trumps avoirdupois.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

And... just to prove how unconcerned I am with fashion... I have a visor velcroed to my helmet. I've never shaved my legs. I don't wear socks with my shoes, except in extreme circumstances.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

No you cannot use those................

I will remind you on the road as I pass you riding my CAAD10, with Time ATAC pedals and Specialized MTB Pro shoes (with the toe spikes attached) and my 11-32 Shimano XT cassette paired with my SRAM X.9 rear derailleur.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

That makes sense. Some folks don't work well with free float. I imagine you wouldn't like Speedplays, either. Same way with rocking.

Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## bikeriderguy (Oct 12, 2012)

I wear specialized rime all mountain shoes. Egg Beaters on the roubaix and Candy's on the nomad and tallboy. Works great and I don give a rats [email protected]@ what I look like. I spend equal amounts of time on all my bikes in lots of different weather and I find having the consistent feel between bikes a huge plus. Even though ones a road bike ones an xc bike and the other is all mountain they all feel the same if that makes any sort of sense.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I used to use them between my bikes, but the build quality of CB pedals are so awful, I switched to Look S-Track Pedals. 

My eggbeater 3s fell apart after a year of exclusive road riding. My candies lasted a week. 

Word from the bike industry, is that Crank Brothers used to have a pretty decent supply chain, but not they are relying on inferior suppliers in their supply chain and it is affecting their QC. They know they have problems and offer tremendous discounts for rebuild kits and warranty replacements. Still, you're without pedals for a couple weeks.

They are a nice concept, but until the execution is remedied, I would stay away from CB.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> That must be an individual thing and not a general happening as I can't tell whether I'm in MTB shoes and Eggs or road shoes and S/Play Zero - when just riding along. They both give equal support and comfort. I can certainly tell when clicking in & out but that's immaterial here. The OP needs to know that MTB shoes and Eggs, whatever model, will probably be just fine for him.


I can tell a difference between my candys and my speedplays. My feet protest sooner with the Candy. You do have a more concentrated pressure applied to your feet with MTB pedals/cleats, compared to the Speedplay. But, my riding on cross country trails is also different from when I ride road.

Despite all my crashes (and smashing into rock gardens, etc), I still haven't broken a Candy pedal yet....
.
.
.
.

When it comes to clipping in... 4 side entry is better than 2 side entry, and I'm a lot faster clipping in with the Candys compared to Speedplays


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

tednugent said:


> ...You do have a more concentrated pressure applied to your feet with MTB pedals/cleats, compared to the Speedplay....


Not if the shoe's sole is sufficiently stiff.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

looigi said:


> Not if the shoe's sole is sufficiently stiff.


My shoe soles - road and mtb - are equally as stiff. Pedal type and size under those soles is not noticeable.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

looigi said:


> Not if the shoe's sole is sufficiently stiff.


Keep in mind something though....on the CB cleat, you don't have huge cleat to support compared to a road bike cleat. Plus, the middle section in between the holes, contribute too much to the stiffness.

Here's a pic:

My MTB shoe on the left and My road on the right.

WIth a MTB shoe, going too stiff can be a bad thing when you need to do some walking.


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> The "rules"...oh brother, not that again.


Rules 2, 4, 5, and 9 are the only ones you need to worry about. 

And I wear Sidi Dominator MTB shoes with Speedplay frogs on my road bike. I like being able to walk in them. If 2 oz of weight difference between mtb and road shoes makes a difference, then I will get my fat a** riding more and lose 2 oz. Wear what you want.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

tednugent said:


> Keep in mind something though....on the CB cleat, you don't have huge cleat to support compared to a road bike cleat. Plus, the middle section in between the holes, contribute too much to the stiffness.
> 
> WIth a MTB shoe, going too stiff can be a bad thing when you need to do some walking.


But that's not especially relevant, since the cleat doesn't bear any weight when clipped in. 

It is true that many MTB shoes are built less stiff intentionally, for the reasons you mention. But they don't have to be. Heck, many road shoes have both 3-hole and SPD mountings, and some MTB designs intentionally forego ultimate walkability in the name of weight and stiffness.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

danl1 said:


> But that's not especially relevant, since the cleat doesn't bear any weight when clipped in.
> 
> It is true that many MTB shoes are built less stiff intentionally, for the reasons you mention. But they don't have to be. Heck, many road shoes have both 3-hole and SPD mountings, and some MTB designs intentionally forego ultimate walkability in the name of weight and stiffness.


There isn't much contact surface on Eggbeaters. There is slightly more on the Candy, from the cage, but both the front & rear surfaces of the cage don't contact the sole, only the front or rear, as there is a slight gap.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I went to Moab for the Skinny Tire Festival last March, so I moved my Candys over from my cross bike to road bike. Didn't leave any scars, and I could walk around easier at rest stops. I really couldn't tell a difference in my Mavic MTB shoes, and my Garneau Carbon shoes with Ultegra pedals. I never could get used to Speedplays though.


----------



## JML (May 16, 2003)

Specialized Rime shoes with Eggbeaters. Get the steel plate that goes under the cleat, which results in a perfect fit with the Rime's sole lugs and spreads out the contact pressure, too. The Rime sole is very stiff, but very walkable.


----------



## bikeriderguy (Oct 12, 2012)

agreed - i use the steel plate as well on my Rime - perfect fit!


----------

